# EV Conversion, pre-planning.



## scar_mullet (May 10, 2011)

Ok, I have always wanted to get an EV, since I first heard about them when I was 8 (I was 8 when the EV1 came out), I thought they were so coooool, I even begged my mom to do a EV1 lease when she was looking for a car, but alas, she ended up getting a Dodge Dynasty instead (But right now I have her convinced to convert the house to solar powered [What wattage would you recommend for a double wide modular home with a gas stove, gas water heater, and other gas appliances]), but since I cant buy an EV1, I would like to make one.

I have two vehicle candidates I would like to do for an EV. I have an abandoned 1983 trans-am that I found on our property, that I drug onto the main property, but the chassis needs work. I also have a 1988 Mercury La Sable that I currently have 30 mpg on, but that is a much heavier vehicle, with a shorter possible range than the Trans-Am.

I understand EV conversions are a tad bit expensive, but I don't need the car to go very far, like a half hour either way to work, with a max run time of 6 hours for car trips. Now to combat this, I have come up with a system to keep the batteries relatively charged while going down the road. Either by solar panels or small turbines around the bumper area that spin when going down the road generating electricity that keeps the battery charged.

How can my idea be implemented?


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

scar_mullet said:


> I have come up with a system to keep the batteries relatively charged while going down the road. Either by solar panels or small turbines around the bumper area that spin when going down the road generating electricity that keeps the battery charged.
> 
> How can my idea be implemented?


Just get the idea patented and then sell it to the big auto makers and let them worry about the implementation. You'll be too rich to trouble yourself with the details. Besides, after coming up with such an innovative idea you deserve a nice rest. I'm surprised no one else has thought of such a simple solution to such a huge problem.


----------



## scar_mullet (May 10, 2011)

Ziggythewiz said:


> Just get the idea patented and then sell it to the big auto makers and let them worry about the implementation. You'll be too rich to trouble yourself with the details. Besides, after coming up with such an innovative idea you deserve a nice rest. I'm surprised no one else has thought of such a simple solution to such a huge problem.


Was that sarcasm?


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Sorry, I'm an IT guy. You know how to tell if someone in IT is being sarcastic? His mouth is moving.

Anyway, the 30 min drive to and from work is very much doable with electric, the rest is not.

Please read at least a few pages from this thread: http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13449


----------



## jimy_f_84 (Jun 3, 2011)

Yeah, the half hour drive isnt a big deal, but the 6 hours run and the charging while driving turned out to be an idea and only an idea, i have been there ad reading alot about it, solar and wind still not doable as they dont produce much juice.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

yangsword9x said:


> PPS: Another idea I had for energy was why not collect rain?


Good idea! Engineers in the 1700's thought so too: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydroelectricity


----------



## yangsword9x (Jul 24, 2011)

As far as I have looked around, solar power does not give any significant gains in range, even if you solar paneled the whole car with high quality cells in 18 hours!

Now, some people are going around talking about using the braking system as a source of kinetic energy for generating electricity (recovers about 10% power wasted). I'd still not bother with it since it will be too time consuming and pricey, not worth the effort.

As for the down hill, My gas power car still slows down 70 mph(neutral) on hills on the high way. So, if you add a generator to that, you'll end up slowing down like you're on the brake.

So far I want range and top speed too, but all I've come across are better batteries (lithium ion), reducing weight (drill holes in the car or just get a light weight donar car), and lastly aerodynamic body (aerodynamic donar car).

If anybody has more info. please share.

PS:
Why Lithium?

Why Lithium Pros? Good question. The reasons for moving to a Lithium Pros battery are many.

1) Light weight. Because of their 3x higher specific energy and energy density numbers, Lithium Pros batteries are inherently light and small. They are perfect for auto racing where every grams counts.

If you are in an environment where weight is a premium such as racing, boating, flying, or anything carried by hand, Lithium Pros is the way to go.

2) Super deep cycling ability. A Lithium Pros battery can be thought of as the ultimate deep cycling battery. Depending on the depth of discharge, a Lithium Pros battery can do 5x as many cycles as a lead acid. Also the Lithium Pros battery can easily handle 80% Depth of Discharge (DOD) whereas the lead acid is good only for 50% DOD. The deeper you go, the more the Lithium Pros battery will outperform the lead acid battery.

If you are replacing a lead acid battery in two years or less due to deep cycling damage, you will save money in the long run moving to a Lithium Pros battery.

3) Fast recharging. Lithium Pros batteries can accept charge current at up to 5x faster than a lead acid battery. What’s more, the charge efficiency is about 97% for the Lithium Pros battery in contrast to 75% for lead acid batteries. This means less mechanical energy is wasted in the process of recharging.


----------



## bjfreeman (Dec 7, 2011)

scar_mullet said:


> I also have a 1988 Mercury La Sable that I currently have 30 mpg on, but that is a much heavier vehicle, with a shorter possible range than the Trans-Am.


considering Metro coaches doing Hybrids. a lasabre is doable.




scar_mullet said:


> I understand EV conversions are a tad bit expensive, but I don't need the car to go very far, like a half hour either way to work, with a max run time of 6 hours for car trips. Now to combat this, I have come up with a system to keep the batteries relatively charged while going down the road. Either by solar panels or small turbines around the bumper area that spin when going down the road generating electricity that keeps the battery charged.
> 
> How can my idea be implemented?


I suggest you contact a local transit company that has hybrids.
barring that. you will have to come up with your own design based on your needs.
the closest I have seen is about $5000 for motor and controller.
deepening on that you batteries can cost about $360 per 3.2 cell at 200 ah you will have to build a stack to match you power requirements.
Wind turbine are not feasealbe


----------

